# Soap curls



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.goplanetearth.com/embeds_soapcurls_cut.html

Anybody tried making these curls before? Want to try them for my almond biscotti soap which is under construction. Used them in CP soap? Any hints? Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are some big/long curls! Not sure I really like the look of them. I prefer the cute, dainty ones. LOL


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

The only curls I have made are with a veggie peeler, you know thin ones. Those are huge ole' curls!

Very cool stuff though.

Bethany


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are some serious curls! I would think that you would need to pour at a very thin trace in order to *fill* up the curls and not have air-pockets. But you asked if anyone had ever done them and I haven't, so I guess my advice goes it the *for what it's worth* file! However.... I think I'm gonna try that.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I also like the thin curls made with potato peeler and they do make a special peeler to make soap curls with. Don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is an interesting video
http://wholesalesuppliesplus.blogspot.com/2007/12/video-loaf-soap-with-curls.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks! I will be buying those curls!!!! Vicki


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

I've rebatched some soap thru that salad shooter and made small curls. I've never seen any that large.


----------

